# Turkey Neck



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok so I gave my dog a turkey neck, and she loves it! She is not trying to inhale in but I keep hearing the crunching of the bone, and since of course I was taught bones are bad for dogs it makes me worried. Its not cooked and i'm watching her. lol am I just being silly?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Uncooked bones are generally safe. Especially ones soft enough for the dog to crunch easily AND with you watching.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

shes fine. you are doing things right.

and take a gander at her teeth when shes done.


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep, you did everything right! 

I was nervous the first few times I'd given bone in meals but after a while, you just get used to that crunching sound and know how good it is for their teeth! 
Yay for Turkey Necks!


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

The crunching sound is gross at first, but you will get used to it. Your dog will love you for this.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

GSP Mom said:


> The crunching sound is gross at first, but you will get used to it. Your dog will love you for this.


I LOVE the sounds of my kitchen wolves!!!
& turkey necks are perfectly o.k. to feed raw.


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this, I'm going to go out and get some,
I'm I reading this right you feed it to them raw? also how many are 
dogs aloud to eat let say in a week? My dogs never had turkey necks,


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome! I'm still too chicken to give my dog bones. We sell frozen turkey necks at work (holistic pet food store) and I'm always too hesitant to buy them...


----------



## phoebespeople (May 27, 2009)

We gave Phoebe her first turkey neck when she was about 12 weeks old. She was so excited, she swallowed it whole. It was only a 4 inch long chunk. We thought we would have to rush to the Vet, but she just licked her chops and looked for more. Nine hours later she had a regular, completely digested poop. I guess dogs can completely digest a whole chunk of turkey neck no problem, with or without chewing it first.
Now she just kind of tenderizes them a little before swallowing them. Turkey necks make up about 1/3rd of her diet.

Oh, yes. RAW turkey necks, of course.


----------



## Rawfeederr (Feb 8, 2010)

I was like that too when I started raw feeding!

Don't worry, raw bones are fine to feed.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Rawfeederr, please don't post your email address on a public forum. You may as well have a signature that says, "I LOVE spam."

There is a link to your email through your profile, if you choose to have it displayed, and we have private messaging. There are some very sophisticated "spambots" that will harvest email addresses from public forums and sell them to the nice folks that want you to invest in Nigerian securities or black-market iPhones.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

The first time I gave my 12lb dachshund a chicken neck, he didn't bother biting it, so it went down in 2 seconds and back up again in the next 2. It was really disturbing watching him trying to chew a bone that was half hanging down his throat. I thought he was going to die. He survived though, and learned his lesson. Now he crunches EVERYTHING and that sound really does make me happy.


----------



## goffredo (Jan 14, 2012)

Reviving an old thread just in time for Turkey Day! 

God I'm such a wimp, I just read the 10 or so glowing recommendations about feeding my dog a raw turkey neck and I'm still worried he's going to choke or something terrible.

How messy is this? Is this something I can throw down on a towel in the kitchen floor? Or should I set up outside for the carnage? My ridgeback puppy is pretty good about keeping bones on his mat/towel/whatever.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

My JRT Lola and TFT Buster have been getting raw turkey necks since Lola was 4 months old and Buster about 3 months old. They do fine with them. I feed my dogs in their crates but a towel on the floor would work too. They aren't all that messy and the dog will lick up any mess! If my small dogs (9lbs) can eat them your ridgeback puppy ought to do fine!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Think of the crunching sounds as a dog brushing its teeth 

Uncooked turkey necks are fine. The danger is if they are cooked (including smoked). Cooked bones become brittle and can cause damage, but raw turkey bones are very digestible.


----------



## goffredo (Jan 14, 2012)

Sibe said:


> Uncooked turkey necks are fine. The danger is if they are cooked (including smoked). Cooked bones become brittle and can cause damage, but raw turkey bones are very digestible.


That's my general understanding as well, that raw bones are OK, but it seems everybody has a different opinion. I went into Whole Foods the other day and asked if they had "raw meaty bones", because my vet (who actually promotes raw food diets, to my astonishment) recommended them. I was imagining one of those bones you see in cartoons, kind of like a femur with a good size ball of meat on it. I was pointed to a frozen bag of random sliced-up bones. Like a femur that had been sliced into little chunks on a band saw, and some other bones from parts of animals I didn't even know existed. I believe they were soup bones. There were some knife-sharp edges from being cut down on a band saw, in fact some of the edges had cut the plastic bag open slightly, so I decided not to risk it.

But hey, if Rama digs turkey necks, I can probably get these from my butcher no problem.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll add my assurances that the raw turkey necks will be fine. I give them to my dogs frozen, either in the kennel or on a blanket that I wash later.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

goffredo said:


> That's my general understanding as well, that raw bones are OK, but it seems everybody has a different opinion. I went into Whole Foods the other day and asked if they had "raw meaty bones", because my vet (who actually promotes raw food diets, to my astonishment) recommended them. I was imagining one of those bones you see in cartoons, kind of like a femur with a good size ball of meat on it. I was pointed to a frozen bag of random sliced-up bones. Like a femur that had been sliced into little chunks on a band saw, and some other bones from parts of animals I didn't even know existed. I believe they were soup bones. There were some knife-sharp edges from being cut down on a band saw, in fact some of the edges had cut the plastic bag open slightly, so I decided not to risk it.
> 
> But hey, if Rama digs turkey necks, I can probably get these from my butcher no problem.


 Femur bones, knuckles, "pet bones," and "soup bones" and marrow bones and the like are much too hard. They can and do damage teeth. Even turkey drumsticks can be too hard for small dogs and cats. I don't let mine have bones that aren't easily crunched as gnawing hard bones is too much of a risk. I have let them chew elk antlers.. but even those gave one of my dogs bloody gums.
Edit: I do let my dogs strip the meat off harder bones, but as soon as the meat is gone I throw them away.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

My dogs won't even eat turkey necks. They lick it once or twice and walk around. My dogs wont turkey anything it seems :/ 

You're definitely fine to feed them raw though.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Bella my mom's boxer got the turkey neck along with turkey liver, gizzards, heart and a egg yummy! 

Saya got a egg in am and ground ewe and tiny bit of turkey liver. 

Bella is pretty careful with small items, but some dogs need bit bigger items.. 

Happy turkey day!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max got all the giblets for dinner yesterday. Neck, heart, gizzard and liver. Happy dog that was. I didn't weigh the neck but it was just about the same width and length of his fore leg to the elbow. It took him about 10 minutes to eat the neck and I had time to flatten 2 5 gallon pails of soda cans and gather an enormous handful of stray grass runners and dead stems from the back yard while he ate. I wanted to feed him same time as we ate but I needed to bake the pumpkin pie before the turkey went into the oven so dinner was quite late.

I cut off the wings and roasted them along with onion and celery then simmered them to make the stock for gravy instead. Worked out great!


----------

